# PHP Adium remote log viewer



## Fahrvergnuugen (Apr 1, 2003)

i wrote this php script to solve a simple problem. checking to see what messages people have left for you while you are away from your computer, or remote IM viewing

http://darklotus.dyndns.org/media/adiumlog.phps

heres the discussion that prompted me to do it: http://www.funmac.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=1152


----------

